# Drongo! С окончанием периода пеленок и подгузников!



## iolka

*Поздравляю!*
Расти большим!:clapping::sarcastic:


----------



## Drongo

В высоту главное, а не в ширину. )))) Спасибо!


----------



## iskander-k

*Drongo*, Поздравляю. !!! С тебя причитается .:drinks:


----------



## akok

Поздравляю!


----------



## Drongo

*akok*, Спасибо.  *iskander-k*, Обязательно. Квас?  Теперь быстрее закрывай практиканта, а то одному консультанту одиного. ))))


----------



## Mila

*С окончанием школы террористов*

Если ты при виде сайта

Весь дрожишь от жажды знаний –

Заходи! Тебе akok

Обязательно нальёт.









Успехов тебе на новом поприще - в борьбе с вредоносными программами !


----------



## Саныч

Поздравляю!:victory:


----------



## Drongo

*Саныч*, *Ludmila*, Спасибо ребята. :friends:


----------



## Сергей А.

Ура! Поздравляю!


----------



## iskander-k

Drongo написал(а):


> Теперь быстрее закрывай практиканта, а то одному консультанту одиного. ))))


Обязательно закрою. Только теперь это труднее - конкурентов много :sarcastic:


----------



## ТроПа

Прозравляю с событием


----------



## Drongo

*wise-wistful*, СПасибо! :drinks:


iskander-k написал(а):


> Только теперь это труднее - конкурентов


Так тебе ещё чуть-чуть осталось, ещё одну справку написать и там по мелочи для VirusNet.Info и всё. :sarcastic: Или ты хочешь на докторскую сдать? :biggrin: Пока не сдашь - весь раздел лечения - теперь твой.


----------



## iskander-k

Drongo написал(а):


> ещё одну справку написать



Ага, счас - только мозоли на пальцах заживут.:sarcastic:
Я уже не такой молодой , чтоб справки писать (ленивый стал):sarcastic:

_Добавлено через 39 секунд_


Drongo написал(а):


> Пока не сдашь - весь раздел лечения - теперь твой.


Весь - не надо.!!!


----------



## Крот

Поздравляю! Успехов Вам!:to_become_senile:


----------



## Drongo

*Крот*, Спасибо :friends: 


iskander-k написал(а):


> Весь - не надо.!!!


Нуууу, бери, сколько не "унесёшь".


----------



## Влачер

*Drongo*, поздравляю ещё со званием модератора сам знаешь где


----------



## magirus

присоединяюсь!!!


----------



## Wu-Tang

*Drongo*, 
О, и-нет тесен, привет.
Поздравляю.


----------



## Drongo

*Wu-Tang*, О, здорово. :friends: Действительно Нэт тесен, мне уже говорили это, но теперь убедился на себе. :biggrin:.ты сборку закончил уже? :victory:


----------



## Sergei

поздравлиаю!


----------



## Drongo

*Влачер*, О, спасибо. Только заметил....

*Sergei*, Спасибо. :friends: Вернулся таки?  Когда будешь приступать к заданиям? Не забыл за время отсутствия, чему раньше научили?


----------



## Wu-Tang

*Drongo*, 
Делаем-делаем.
А что это за период у тебя закончился?


----------



## Drongo

Wu-Tang написал(а):


> А что это за период у тебя закончился?


обучение хелперству. Борьба против вирусов. :good2: Отучился и практику закрыл. Вот. Записывайся в студенты.  Группа "Студенты" и статистика процесса обучения


----------



## Sergei

*Drongo*, не за что. конечно, куда же я денусь?  отсутсвие моё в виду финансового положения. постараюсь как можно быстрее. помню, только нада припомнить порядок команд в авз, и значения цифр в логе HT


----------

